# Stupid things OH's family has done Thread



## Thaynes

So I know a lot of us out there hate or strongly dislike our ILs or OH's family members or FOB's family. I thought it would be interesting to talk about some of the bad moments or just vent.


----------



## lilosmum

Well we told OH's Mum we were having LO#2 she called me a whore and said that I should keep my legs shut for once cos if i had of i wouldn't of ruined her sons life x2!!! We have a great relationship I just love how nice she is to us all!


----------



## annawrigley

Existed


----------



## pupsicle

My OH's mum went round to my parents when I was pregnant and told my own mum "If she was my daughter I would drag her to the clinic to get an abortion".


----------



## _laura

Buy max the most annoying toy ever. I threw it on the floor about 10x and it didn't break.


----------



## _laura

Oh and get me drunk :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

i was in the hospital and was told i was going to mc jr and my bil txted OH where are you? and OH txted back where in the hospital because of the baby and then bil txted you shouldnt be missing work you know you have to be at work today.....you idiot im was probably going to lose my baby and all you can think of is work :grr:

also one time i got this sudden pain in my stomach that wouldnt go away and I couldnt even stand up and was in tears from the pain and i texted bil to tell my OH (who didnt have a phone) to use someones phone to call me and he txted me back saying is everything allright and i txted no im in soo much pain and then he had the ardasity to txt me saying well cant you just like wait and suck it up your OH has to work....argh i can go on and on


----------



## beth0703

pull a strop because i wouldnt take baby up to there house the day after giving birth! she didnt want to come to ours so that was up to her eventually she turned up 5 days later no card no gift not that i expect them but shes the grandma. also promised to buy the cot. i waited 3 weeks after asking her and she had no money yet bought a week all inclusive last min hol and jetted off two days later. i just bought my own. now im out of order because she dosnt see him i understand some people may think thats harsh but im not sitting at theres pretending to get on with them they no were we live and its there choice not to come her!


----------



## annawrigley

beth0703 said:


> pull a strop because i wouldnt take baby up to there house the day after giving birth! she didnt want to come to ours so that was up to her eventually she turned up 5 days later no card no gift not that i expect them but shes the grandma. also promised to buy the cot. i waited 3 weeks after asking her and she had no money yet bought a week all inclusive last min hol and jetted off two days later. i just bought my own. now im out of order because she dosnt see him i understand some people may think thats harsh but im not sitting at theres pretending to get on with them they no were we live and its there choice not to come her!

Hey I have a Noah too born a year and 2 days before yours :D x


----------



## beth0703

annawrigley said:


> beth0703 said:
> 
> 
> pull a strop because i wouldnt take baby up to there house the day after giving birth! she didnt want to come to ours so that was up to her eventually she turned up 5 days later no card no gift not that i expect them but shes the grandma. also promised to buy the cot. i waited 3 weeks after asking her and she had no money yet bought a week all inclusive last min hol and jetted off two days later. i just bought my own. now im out of order because she dosnt see him i understand some people may think thats harsh but im not sitting at theres pretending to get on with them they no were we live and its there choice not to come her!
> 
> Hey I have a Noah too born a year and 2 days before yours :D xClick to expand...

Aww hes beautiful :) its a lovely name hehe xxx


----------



## laura1991

I wouldnt know where to start? Maybe having treating teddies as people? They put on gay voices and pretend there real put the teddies to bed putting them in Lilys clothes, making there teddies facebook? Bare in mind there old. I could be here all day there presence just annoys me


----------



## annawrigley

They sound ace Laura lmao


----------



## annawrigley

Ok I'm gonna make a BRIEF list. This is all FOB's mum btw, not whole family

Feeding him crap
Talking like a re-tard
Insisting on giving him 4 goodbye hugs and kisses before she leaves even when he is reaching out for me and waving bye to her
Being an over obsessive, possessive, overbearing psycho freak
Telling me what to do
Telling me what not to do
Telling me what I'm doing wrong
Ringing me and informing me she's taking Noah/coming to see him/I'm bringing him round, rather than asking
Guilt tripping me if she can't see him every single day, ie if yknow MY family want to see him, or I just cba with her shit one day its all ohhhh wahhh I really was hoping to see him. You see him every freakin day!
Ringing me multiple times a day to talk about crap I don't care about, ie her blinds
Prying into my life
Telling me I need to get a boyfriend
Finding mine and FOB's situation a joke
Being a chav
Being an embarrassment in public (ie running down the street with the pushchair screaming weeeeee, general appearance, singing and dancing etc)
Getting Noah out of the pushchair every time he whimpers and then 30 seconds down the road saying she's tired and its "Mummy's turn". Er, no thanks. You got him out you fucking freak. So then the 2 minute screaming battle of putting him back in the pushchair commences
Pandering to Noah's every whim, thus turning him into a brat
Talking/shrieking/singing at such a high pitch I generally have to leave the room. Not to mention it makes Noah cry and she doesn't realise singing louder/higher is actually making it worse :dohh:
Inability to put a nappy on, meaning I have to redo it every night otherwise he wakes up soaked through

How she raised 2 kids is beyond me


----------



## laura1991

Being a Chav haha! 
She sounds like FOB mum, they should be removed from the earth!


----------



## annawrigley

laura1991 said:


> Being a Chav haha!
> She sounds like FOB mum, they should be removed from the earth!

I know, I can't hack it!!


----------



## beth0703

annawrigley said:


> Ok I'm gonna make a BRIEF list. This is all FOB's mum btw, not whole family
> 
> Feeding him crap
> Talking like a re-tard
> Insisting on giving him 4 goodbye hugs and kisses before she leaves even when he is reaching out for me and waving bye to her
> Being an over obsessive, possessive, overbearing psycho freak
> Telling me what to do
> Telling me what not to do
> Telling me what I'm doing wrong
> Ringing me and informing me she's taking Noah/coming to see him/I'm bringing him round, rather than asking
> Guilt tripping me if she can't see him every single day, ie if yknow MY family want to see him, or I just cba with her shit one day its all ohhhh wahhh I really was hoping to see him. You see him every freakin day!
> Ringing me multiple times a day to talk about crap I don't care about, ie her blinds
> Prying into my life
> Telling me I need to get a boyfriend
> Finding mine and FOB's situation a joke
> Being a chav
> Being an embarrassment in public (ie running down the street with the pushchair screaming weeeeee, general appearance, singing and dancing etc)
> Getting Noah out of the pushchair every time he whimpers and then 30 seconds down the road saying she's tired and its "Mummy's turn". Er, no thanks. You got him out you fucking freak. So then the 2 minute screaming battle of putting him back in the pushchair commences
> Pandering to Noah's every whim, thus turning him into a brat
> Talking/shrieking/singing at such a high pitch I generally have to leave the room. Not to mention it makes Noah cry and she doesn't realise singing louder/higher is actually making it worse :dohh:
> Inability to put a nappy on, meaning I have to redo it every night otherwise he wakes up soaked through
> 
> How she raised 2 kids is beyond me

 
Being a chav! haha my monster in laws the same! 40 wearing 14 year old chloths i.e knee high socks and minni skirts :/


----------



## rockys-mumma

MIL had LO while I was at work 2 weeks ago, she gave him choco weetabix for breakfast and then gave him 5 cups of *flavoured water*!!!! Not juice, like the volvic hint of strawberry shite! Full of fake sugars and crap and it even says on the bottles not to give it to children under 3!! :growlmad: 

All of that even though I said to her to keep him on plain things that I had packed in his bag and just water as docs were wondering if he had allergies or ecxma!

Then she lied saying he went to sleep (apparently got himself a cushion off the sofa, laied down and went to sleep :^o ... I wish!!! and for my mum to go and pick him up at 3 instead of 1, and then rang her at 3 and said he was still asleep but to come and get him anyway, and then when my mum got him he fell asleep in the car! So I bet he hadnt been to sleep at all anyway the selfish biatch.


----------



## vinteenage

This morning I discovered some member of OHs family stole...my toothbrush. Yeah. I'd been searching for it for days in my and Finn's cabinet in the bathroom. I have a "back up" one from one of my makeup bags so I was using that, but still, I wanted my toothbrush, damnit!

Then I look up to the numerous toothbrush holders...and it's sitting there, in a toothbrush holder. Wtf? Who felt the need to remove MY toothbrush from MY cabinet and move it? I'm not using it incase someone else did. 

Someone also took my brush, it was sitting on the counter.

What the fuckity, fuck?


----------



## lauram_92

anna, she sounds hilarious :D


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> anna, she sounds hilarious :D

No... Hilarious is really not the word!!


----------



## lily123

Hmmm FOB's mum the worst thing she's done would be probably when she asked to/assumed she could breastfeed my daughter... freak.
She makes me feel like shit all the time too, tells me i'm fat and not clever enough to go to uni (even though i got miles better GCSE's and Alevels than her son...)

ETA: she also doesn't wear deoderant because she 'doesn't believe in it' ermmm why wouldn't you believe in not stinking of BO?! and she licks Esmee at every possibility... like just licks her face for no reason :wacko:


----------



## laura1991

Licks? now thats just strange


----------



## _laura

Linziekins. She is strange. Has she got problems? Hahaha.


----------



## lauram_92

lily123 said:


> Hmmm FOB's mum the worst thing she's done would be probably when she asked to/assumed she could breastfeed my daughter... freak.
> She makes me feel like shit all the time too, tells me i'm fat and not clever enough to go to uni (even though i got miles better GCSE's and Alevels than her son...)
> 
> ETA: she also doesn't wear deoderant because she 'doesn't believe in it' ermmm why wouldn't you believe in not stinking of BO?! and she licks Esmee at every possibility... like just licks her face for no reason :wacko:

why did she want to breastfeed her? :|

also babeee, you ain't no fatty! :hugs:

liiiick :icecream: as you do.


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl:
Issues.....


----------



## 17thy

MIL bought me a shitty used breast pump that barely pumped anything and the tubes were all dirty and so small the i couldn't boil them. It broke the second time I tried to use it, and then I just stopped pumping and strictly fed from the breast until my milk dried up. But anyway when SIL had her baby 3 months later MIL didn't want to buy her a breast pump so she told me to give SIL the shitty broken dirty one. I told her that she shouldn't have wasted her money on it in the first place and that it would be an insult to give it to my SIL. And that she should just buy her a new one. 

MIL is always buying things and saying its only for Emerald, only to find out that we can only "borrow it" or that it was really for the other grandkids too... Idk why she lies and says its just for Em. Wtf is the point? It really bothers me.


----------



## Burchy314

lily123 said:


> Hmmm FOB's mum the worst thing she's done would be probably when she asked to/assumed she could breastfeed my daughter... freak.
> She makes me feel like shit all the time too, tells me i'm fat and not clever enough to go to uni (even though i got miles better GCSE's and Alevels than her son...)
> 
> ETA: she also doesn't wear deoderant because she 'doesn't believe in it' ermmm why wouldn't you believe in not stinking of BO?! and she licks Esmee at every possibility... like just licks her face for no reason :wacko:

Breastfed your daughter!? Are you joking!? That is so wrong and gross!!! Who would even think that they would be able to do that!? What Mom would let someone else breastfeed their kid!? Issues much.


And really "I don't believe in deoderant" that is just stupid. Tell her to shower every hour if she doesn't belive in deoderant.

And licking your child? Why would she lick her!? Oh God I don't know how you can deal with that. :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

Well, there's some controversy in that deodorant and cancer may be linked...

I don't buy into it though.


----------



## MissFoley

hmm where can i start....


1.calling me a bad mum...
2.saying i ruined FOB's life...
3.saying it was all my fault getting pregnant..
4.grabbing Jayden out my arms everytime we see her...
5.if i say "Jayden didn't sleep well last night", she says "aww poor baby what are they doing to you"
6.being a bitch.
7.saying i should bf (when i got told to stop as it was stressing me & baby out)
8.saying Jayden won't love me as much cause i ff.
9.saying i should start weaning when i quite clearing have tried and he won't take.
10.wanting to have Jayden* every *single day of the week
11.claiming to know better than my mum when she told me to just do what i feel is right
12.being 100% annoying
13.*exsisting on this earth*


----------



## _laura

Oh just putting it out there scotts gran asked to breastfeed Max! Called me fat, then asked me who I was! 
And my gran said 'it's okay Ma mx you can tell me I they're beating you'


----------



## annawrigley

I am just about ready to burst a blood vessel!!! She's just been round :grr: I want to smack her face into a wall. Cannot handle her at all


----------



## Hotbump

Oh and how could i forget on saturday he (my bil) was helping OH fix the car and he had his hands all black and dirty with oil and still tried to hold jr but i wouldnt let him then he started to pinch him on the cheeks and touched him closed to his mouth. Argh i was about to kill him! Do not touch my baby with your dirty oil stained hands you idiot!


----------



## lucy_x

*stupid things my OH parents have done : * Other than existing...Stole money from my OHs bank account, took out a loan in his name and Ruined his credit rating, Told everyone that i had slept with his dad sick:) and that i was cheating on OH


----------



## _laura

lucy_x said:


> *stupid things my OH parents have done : * Other than existing...Stole money from my OHs bank account, took out a loan in his name and Ruined his credit rating, Told everyone that i had slept with his dad sick:) and that i was cheating on OH

How can someone do that to their own child? Some people will stoop so low sometimes


----------



## YoungMummy18

Ooooooo here we go -


1) Told me that I had GD when I was pregnant and thats why Kimi was 9lbs!
2) Called social services on me when me and OH was going through a bad patch, because OH left me with the baby and she didnt like it!
3) Told me that under no circumstances can Kimi go to my sisters for the night until she has had her! (not that Kimi stays anywhere but my mums!)


There is more but I'm poorly and can't think to save my life :(

x


----------



## MissFoley

oohh emmm geee !!!!
so ex's mum just phoned and this was our conversation
"i want Jayden tomorrow!"
*"erm well sorry but we have plans"*
"what to sit on your fat **** all day"
*"actually no, we were going to see my sister. but hey since you spoke soo nicely to me, i can't see any reason not to let you have him"*
"good i'll pick him up at 8"
*"excuse me but i was being sarcastic."*
"well i want him so i'll have him"
*hung up on her*

grrrrr she does my head in sooo much :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: !!!!!!!!


----------



## x__amour

MIL has called me a manipulative, controlling, whore and SFIL has said I was sitting on my ass being lazy. Whatever. :roll:


----------



## Burchy314

These people are so crazy! I wish these people would learn how to be mature and not stupid!


----------



## Lucy22

Hmmm, lets see. These are mainly MIL ones..

1.Insisting we were too young to have Elena, and offering to adopt her. When OH said that it would be sick to do so, she commented that he had always wanted a little sister. *wtf?* :dohh:

2.Telling me I'm a bad mother constantly for not breastfeeding her. She was a preemie baby, she couldn't latch on. I tried for weeks, but I couldn't. I feel guilty enough about it without her moaning every time Elena sneezes that shes only sick cause I didn't breastfeed.

3.SIL telling me to stop eating so much cause I'll look like an elephant for her Wedding in December. I'm pregnant, fuck off.

4.FIL making absolutely shite jokes 24/7, and getting mortally offended if no one laughs.

5.MIL insisting I'm too strict with Elena's diet and trying to feed her crap every time I'm not there. No, I'm not too strict. I just don't think its healthy to eat chips 6 days a week. 

6.FIL throwing Elena up in the air and spinning her round and round, while insisting "she likes it". No she doesn't like it, that's why shes screaming and begging you to stop.

7.Letting her watch Family Guy while she was sleeping there. Apparently its okay cause its a cartoon. No its not!!!!!!


----------



## smatheson

WTF is wrong with these people...lol


----------



## kariannnee

I was so uncomfortable my whole beginning of my pregnancy and couldn't eat anything. My boyfriends Mom told him that I was probably faking it. WTH.

THEN, when I had my son she followed us into the room. My boyfriend asked her to leave. I look up when I'm pushing and shes sitting there at the table. My own Mother wasn't even there! I told her not to come because I wanted it to be just Russ and I. Way to make me seem like an asshole.


----------



## lucy_x

_laura said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> *stupid things my OH parents have done : * Other than existing...Stole money from my OHs bank account, took out a loan in his name and Ruined his credit rating, Told everyone that i had slept with his dad sick:) and that i was cheating on OH
> 
> How can someone do that to their own child? Some people will stoop so low sometimesClick to expand...

I really dont know to be frank, they make me sick.
And the worst bit? Everyone believes them, I think its difficult for an outsider to comprehend that parents can do that to their own children, so its easier to believe they didnt do it, even though they did IYSWIM.

They are twats, we havent spoken to them, they dont know Amaris name and have never seen a picture of her.... I *hope* it kills them every day (as it would me) But i dont think they really care....So long as they keep getting fat off their Asda breakfasts, and their lives paid for, Once their kids stopped getting benefits they started stealing from their bank accounts


Sorry went off on one there :blush:

Im not really over it as you can see. We are still dealing with fraud investigations now and i want it over. :nope:


----------



## gemwest81

OMG.......i couldnt even trust myself to put stuff on here about my MIL!! Once i open that can of worms there is no stopping me.

Who would find it odd, the day after having a baby, OH is visiting in hospital and he gets a call to come and mow her lawn?! (She has 2 other sons and a husband.) 

Oh i could really let loose on here!! pmsl


----------



## Thaynes

gemwest81 said:


> OMG.......i couldnt even trust myself to put stuff on here about my MIL!! Once i open that can of worms there is no stopping me.
> 
> Who would find it odd, the day after having a baby, OH is visiting in hospital and he gets a call to come and mow her lawn?! (She has 2 other sons and a husband.)
> 
> Oh i could really let loose on here!! pmsl

Don't feel shy. Go for it. That was the point in the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

what on earth is wrong with these people :dohh:


----------



## _laura

They fed Max rice crispies this morning :dohh:

And Lucy that is sickening. Has he change his bank account and did he report the money missing? I'd be fuming if my dad (who I never see) did that to me. But then again I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## kandyfloss

Oh Im seriously chuckling at this thread :haha:

Heres my list;

'Uhm excuse me, have you forgoten your parents' (because we put him in the swing)
'Let me do it, i cant watch, you dont know anything'
Being a control freak
Trying to get Sammy into a school already (a normal free everyday one)
Not letting OH do anything (he does anyway :) )
Getting out loans to bail out her other two sons, yet refusing to let us use her card, and pay her there and then 
Proclaiming to be mother of the year
Saying if the cat scratches sammy he'll know not to go near him again

Im going to stop, before I crash this website :blush:
Ironically its not that I dont get on with her, I just disagree with pretty much everything she says, and cant stand her interfering xx


----------



## beth0703

kariannnee said:


> I was so uncomfortable my whole beginning of my pregnancy and couldn't eat anything. My boyfriends Mom told him that I was probably faking it. WTH.
> 
> THEN, when I had my son she followed us into the room. My boyfriend asked her to leave. I look up when I'm pushing and shes sitting there at the table. My own Mother wasn't even there! I told her not to come because I wanted it to be just Russ and I. Way to make me seem like an asshole.

My bfs mum claimed i was selfish for not wanting anyone at the hospital except me or OH i didnt even have my own mum and my mum didnt have a problem with that she respected my decision. With my OH brothers gf she had told mother in law the same but she turned up drunk and kept phoning the hospital so me and OH decided not to even tell her we were in labour just told them when the baby was here lol


----------



## JoJo16

omg just read some of this i feel sorry for you all having to put up with that!
ive no heard from any of them not even fob in 16 months (Y)


----------



## nickyXjayno

My mil loves nothing more than to be needed.
So is always trying to take over and do things for my oh and his sister despite them being 24 and 28!!
She is like the mum from everybody loves raymond and wants to be involved in everything.
She took over the upbringing of her grandson from her own daughter, she's more of a mother to the boy than his own mum.
Except she never disciplined him just spoiled him so now he has behavioural problems and has to see a child psychologist and the nursery only have him an hour a day.
But of course HER BOY is innocent and people just don't understand him.

She assumes she will be having my kid overnight and that her mother will be taking my baby on days out!
hahaah as if!!
they have already ruined one childs life and they will not be getting their claws into mine!!

I can't stand her and she is so cloying and treats my oh like a little boy all the time.

She makes my skin crawl!


----------



## annawrigley

FOB is telling his mum tonight we have both decided either she chills out and stops spoiling Noah and being a freak or she has to see him less cos she sees him every day and molly coddles him and his behaviour has suffered because of it.

I'm scared!!!


----------



## _laura

Good luck Anna. Remember your fearless ;)


----------



## laura1991

FOBs mum said to the solicitor that for the first three months of Lilys life she was the sole carer and i visited Lily there ermm bull fucking shit!
FOBs family said he ran in front of a train trying to kill himself as a joke 
O and i neglected Lily because i didnt breast feed 
yeh okay the shit they come out with 
so angry right now!


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> Good luck Anna. Remember your fearless ;)

I'm not answering the phone if she calls tonight!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh MY GOD. Laura!! Thats outrageous. Surely you can prove that she obviously wasn't the main carer and then she looks like a blatent liar. And as for breast feeding its totally your choice and is not neglect. Neglect is not feeding your child, such a cruel thing to say to FF mums and if anyone dared to tell me I neglected Alfie they would swiftly get told to f*ck off lol!


----------



## laura1991

rockys-mumma said:


> Oh MY GOD. Laura!! Thats outrageous. Surely you can prove that she obviously wasn't the main carer and then she looks like a blatent liar. And as for breast feeding its totally your choice and is not neglect. Neglect is not feeding your child, such a cruel thing to say to FF mums and if anyone dared to tell me I neglected Alfie they would swiftly get told to f*ck off lol!

It can easily be proved she wasnt the main career! She said it to the other midwifes at work and one of them told my mum so shes set them straight! I wouldnt mind his mums looked after her twice and that was before we split up! 
There seriously freeks! This is all stuff she said through solicitor letters! She said i neglect Lily and when it was challenged thats when she said about me not breast feeding! There all compulsive liars!


----------



## x__amour

Good luck, Anna! :hugs:


----------



## Nimoo

-lets her brat of a child hit my son all the efing time!! (but dh went crazy and she had a mardy and started a sob story)
-says that im a cruel cos he doesnt have bottles of milk or bottles at all and is completely out of nappies (come on hes 2)
-moans about everything all day every day and pretends shes ill so dh feels sorry for her
-trys to make me look like an idiot infront of people ALL THE TIME so does FIL
-treats BIL baby better than our son cos shes a girl :dohh:
-tells everyone i wont ever be able to have a daughter and will only have boys.. wtf?! :dohh:


theres plenty more :blush:


----------



## LittlePeople

Telling me I'm an awful mother because I breastfeed so am therefore spoiling LO :dohh: Daft bitch :flower:


----------



## xgem27x

In the past OHs parents have been... alcoholics, cocaine addict mother, extremely selfish, neglet their children, in debt with london gangsters (the sort you really dont want to be in debt with!!) and much more I really could go on

They're getting better, but I am always very very concious of them around the twins, and I don't ever let them drive with the twins in the car... well OHs mum hasnt ever taken a driving test! 

In all honesty though, I really dont like them, and never have!


----------



## gemwest81

after reading some of these posts i seem to have it quite easy......i used to get on quite well with my MIL till i realised she was a drama queen and is not happy unless everything was about her or she is always right. 

Best advice i can give is just smile and try to ignore.....they hate it! lol


----------



## pupsicle

When we visited MIL the other day she told me off for playing with LO (I was holding her up and down above my head and LO was laughing)


----------



## Rhio92

I get on quite well with MIl tbh :) Although she does irritate me!

- She is incapable of doing nappies. Apparently I'm controlling as I have to untuck all the sides :gun: No, I just don't want a huge pooey leak!
- She moans about not seing Connor much, but she won't come to my house, even when Connor was a little neworn, I had to treck out to her!
- The sun appears to shine out of FOB's arse :growlmad:
- She sings loads and has a horrible voice
- She'll invite me over wothout FOB, then ask loads of questions about how we;re getting on
- She thinks mm and FOB should get back together. After I had him arrested for assault, after which she aditted how bad his temper is. Errr I don't think soooo.
- her laugh is grating :/
- she's always late. eg. she asks me to be over for 3, she gets home at 4 :brat:

Eurghhhh. Apart from that we get on fine :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

I get along great with OH's dad but his mother just doesn't like or care for me at all..I don't know why?? :shrug: Just never has. I think it's because I'm taking her only son away, he is the baby of the family.

She's never said anything horrible to me face to face, but OH will tell me all these awful things she says about me.. :nope: It's just not nice at all, like I wouldn't care that much if I were to have done something to hurt her in any way, but I haven't. Nothing at all, I always treat her with respect, she sees jax _all _the time, and I'm the nicest I could be to her. 

It just gets me, because a lot of my friends have great relationships with their MIL or OH's mom. I wish I could have that with her, but I know for sure it will never happen.


----------



## smatheson

^:hugs: Maybe someday she will someday. Maybe you should try and confront her about it? My OH's mom hated me but I confronted her about it and we solved our problems towards each other for the sake of Nathan and now we get along quite good even though she kind of gets on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## x__amour

RachelRae said:


> I get along great with OH's dad but his mother just doesn't like or care for me at all..I don't know why?? :shrug: Just never has. I think it's because I'm taking her only son away, he is the baby of the family.
> 
> She's never said anything horrible to me face to face, but OH will tell me all these awful things she says about me.. :nope: It's just not nice at all, like I wouldn't care that much if I were to have done something to hurt her in any way, but I haven't. Nothing at all, I always treat her with respect, she sees jax _all _the time, and I'm the nicest I could be to her.
> 
> It just gets me, because a lot of my friends have great relationships with their MIL or OH's mom. I wish I could have that with her, but I know for sure it will never happen.

This is exactly how things were with MIL and myself. She would be nice to my face but talk so much garbage about me to OH behind my back. (Calling me a whore, slut, controlling, manipulative, etc.) I get along great with FIL but not SFIL, he's an ass. I try not to even talk to him, tbh. MIL and I have an okay relationship now but only because of Tori basically. Oh well. I'm giving it time but if we're not bffs, I won't cry over it.


----------



## bbyno1

OH's mum said she would watch Aliyah when she was younger and for some reason thought she could sit up unaided. Anyway she couldn't so she dropped and banged her head quite hard :/
Other than that,nothing lol


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah, we get a long fine in person, because of Jaxon, but some of the things she says about me are just horrible and untrue. I'd like to confront her about it, but not wanting un-needed drama going on...iykwim?

xx


----------



## Thaynes

My MIL thought she was dying or something. She said she was having pain so bad she though she was going to black out. I rushed out of the house so fast that I forgot to leave Mikey's bottle and wipes, just to take her to the hospital because FIL wouldn't. I sat in the ER with her for 5 hours, until two in the 1 in the morning just to be told that she was constipated because of drugs. It is amazing how her pain suddenly went away when the doctor told her that. Needless to say I'm very annoyed as I wasted all that time away from my LO just to find out that MIL is a drug addicted. Guess LO won't be going up to see the ILs.


----------



## x__amour

Oh damn. :wacko:

My mom is addicted to her pain killers as well, sigh. :sad1:
Every time she runs out too early, she runs off to the ER. :dohh:


----------



## Thaynes

They weren't her pain pills she was taking apparently from what the doctor said.


----------



## LittleBoo

Actually OH's family are pretty cool, it's mine (well, my mother) that tends to be the problem hah :)


----------

